# démarrer GNOME



## macinme (7 Avril 2004)

g4/500mp
radeon 8500
OS : 10.3.3
xtools présents
fink 0.7  installé

Voilà,  j'ai downl et installé le package gnome-bundle via fink.
Dans un terminal, j'essaie de lancer GNOME avec la commande ./gnome-session
 MSG retourné:
./gnome-session: line 2: exec: gnome-session-real: not found
Puis je tape  ./gnome-session-real
 MSG retourné:
sh: line 1: gnome-login-check: command not found
SESSION_MANAGER=local/Ordinateur-de-*****.local:/tmp/.ICE-unix/1127
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
Gnome-Message: gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1

Pendant ce temps, le splash screen apparait, avec ses icones de démarrage des services, puis disparait, puis plus rien .

Aucun environnement graphique, aucune palette , aucun fond d'écran (en mode full screen) aucune alerte, rien n'apparait. 

Je n'ai que 'écran de pixels noirs et blancs alternés

Je suppose qu'un paramétrage est nécessaire ça et là,  mais comme je suis une brelle, je compte sur un doué pour m'éclairer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci !


----------



## macinme (7 Avril 2004)

g4/500mp
radeon 8500
OS : 10.3.3
xtools présents
fink 0.7 installé

et bien alors? 
il est midi bien passé et tjs pas de conseil?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ne me dites pas que personne n'a réussi à faire fonctionner gnome avec x11?

je suis ptet pas la seule brêle alors ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y a t il des fichiers ini à configurer,  à créer ?

merci de m'aider


----------



## macinme (7 Avril 2004)

heuuuu ! je peux dire uneuh conneriiie ?

est ce que x11-sdk est nécessaire à fink ou bien est ce que les xtools suffisent?

est ce qu'il y a des fichiers cachés à configurer dans mon home directory?






merci


----------



## marc_ferraton (7 Avril 2004)

pas d'experience sous Mac OS/X mais sous PC-linux

si tu n'as pas d'environnement presonnel 
( voir fichier

 ~/.gnome/session
 ~/.gnome/session-options



le fichier  de lancement par defaut est "/usr/share/gnome/default.session", Il definit les diverses applis au lancement de gnome-session
( voir man gnome-session)

gnome-session - Starts up the GNOME desktop environment

SYNOPSIS
       gnome-session   [--choosesession]   [--failsafe]   [--purge-delay=DELAY]  [--warn-delay=DELAY]
       [--suicide-delay=DELAY] [session-name]

DESCRIPTION
       The gnome-session program starts up the GNOME desktop environment.  This command is  typically
       executed  by  your  login  manager (either gdm, xdm, or from your X startup scripts).  It will
       load either your last session, or it will provide a default session for the user as defined by
       the system administrator (or the default GNOME installation on your system).

       You can optionally specify a specific session name to restore.

       gnome-session  is  an  X11R6 session manager.  It can manage GNOME applications as well as any
       X11R6 SM compliant.

       gnome-session uses the contents of the  ~/.gnome/session file for starting up as specified  by
       the  "Current  Sesssion" key in the ~/.gnome/session-options file.  Various default values are
       provided in case the file entry does not exist.

       If the session file does not  exist,  gnome-session  will  use  the  contents  of  the  ${pre-
       fix}/share/gnome/default.session file.

OPTIONS
       The following options are supported:

       --choose-session=ARG
              User  can  specify  a  session  to  load,  as  opposed  to the session specified in the
              ~/.gnome/session-options file. If that entry does not  exist  in  the  ~/.gnome/session
              file  (or if that file doesn't exist), it will use the default session and all saves to
              that session will be to the new session name.

       --failsafe
              Fail safe operations mode: only reads saved sessions from the default.session file.

       --purge-delay=ARG
              The number of millisecond that gnome-session will wait for clients to register, if  you
              use 0 it will wait forever (default value: 30,000 milliseconds).

       --warn-delay=ARG
              The  number  of millisecond that gnome-session will wait for clients to respond, if you
              use 0 it will wait forever (default value: 10,000 milliseconds).

       --suicide-delay=ARG
              The number of millisecond that gnome-session will wait for clients to die, if you use 0
              it will wait forever (default value: 10,000 milliseconds).

ENVIRONMENT
       gnome-session  accepts all of the standard environment variables used by gnome programs, other
       than the SESSION_MANAGER environment variable. [ xref to a manpage where this is documented. ]
       gnome-session also sets several environment variables for the use of its child processes.

       SESSION_MANAGER

              This variable is used by session-manager aware clients to contact gnome-session.

       DISPLAY

              This  variable  is  set  to the X display being used by gnome-session. Note that if the
              --display option is used this might be different from the setting  of  the  environment
              variable when gnome-session is invoked.

SEE ALSO
       default.session(5),save-session(1)

BUGS
       If  you  find  bugs  in  the gnome-session program, please report these using bug-buddy or the
       gnome-bug script included with the GNOME libraries distribution.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
donc tu dois pouvoir utiliser la session par defaut avec
$gnome-session  --choose-session= ${prefix}/share/gnome/default.session



sinon je ne pense par que le X11-sdk soit utile pour l'utilsation, mais seulement pour le développement


----------



## la tortue (7 Avril 2004)

Je n'y connais rien à Gnome, mais d'après les messages d'erreur, on dirait que le script que tu exécute ne trouve pas les commandes nécessaires... <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>./gnome-session: line 2: exec: gnome-session-real: not found
Puis je tape ./gnome-session-real</pre><hr />La première de commande ne semble pas fonctionner. À ta place, j'aurais même pas essayer de continuer...
Essaie de regarder dans le script (si c'est un script) pour voir ce qu'il fait et pourquoi il ne trouve pas la commande gnome-session-real puisque toi tu arrives bien à la trouver...

Je ne sais pas si cela va t'aider...


----------



## plumber (7 Avril 2004)

Il suffit d'exporter des variables d'environnement 
dans ton .bshrc ou .tcsh suivant ton shell

et d'ajouter a la variable path le repertoire ou sont placé les binaires de gnome


----------



## macinme (8 Avril 2004)

Dans le cas de mac osx, ce doit etre .sh ou .tsch par défaut ( de ce que j'ai pu comprendre)

Plumber, pourrais tu stp, me taper les lignes de commande nécessaires au démmarrag ede gnome stp?

je copie colle et je teste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merci pour vos réponses et on continue à chercher


----------



## macinme (8 Avril 2004)

En fait, est ce que qqn aurait un fichier d'initialisation correctement paramétré et pourrait il en faire une copie ici ?  

.sch? 
.tsch?
.gnome?

ne sé po  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Merciii


----------



## marc_ferraton (8 Avril 2004)

essaye cette session par defaut, copier-coller dans  default.test
$gnome-session --choose-session= ./default.test

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
# This is the default session that is launched if the user doesn't
# already have a session.
# The RestartCommand specifies the command to run from the $PATH.
# The Priority determines the order in which the commands are started
# (with Priority = 0 first) and defaults to 50.
# The id provides a name that is unique within this file and passed to the
# app as the client id which it must use to register with gnome-session.
# The clients must be numbered from 0 to the value of num_clients - 1.

[Classic]
0,id=default0
0,Priority=0
0,RestartCommand=gnome-smproxy --sm-client-id default0
1,id=default1
1,Priority=5
1,RestartCommand=sound-properties --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default1
2,id=default2
2,Priority=10
2,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --default-wm sawfish --sm-client-id default2
3,id=default3
3,Priority=20
3,RestartCommand=background-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default3
4,id=default4
4,Priority=20
4,RestartCommand=mouse-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default4
5,id=default5
5,Priority=20
5,RestartCommand=screensaver-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default
5
6,id=default6
6,Priority=20
6,RestartCommand=keyboard-properties --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default6
7,id=default7
7,Priority=40
7,RestartCommand=panel --sm-client-id default7
8,id=default8
8,Priority=40
8,RestartCommand=gmc --nowindows --sm-client-id default8
num_clients=9

[Default]
0,id=default0
0,Priority=0
0,RestartCommand=gnome-smproxy --sm-client-id default0
1,id=default1
1,Priority=5
1,RestartCommand=sound-properties --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default1
2,id=default2
2,Priority=10
2,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --default-wm sawfish --sm-client-id default2
3,id=default3
3,Priority=20
3,RestartCommand=background-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default3
4,id=default4
4,Priority=20
4,RestartCommand=mouse-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default4
5,id=default5
5,Priority=20
5,RestartCommand=screensaver-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default
5
6,id=default6
6,Priority=20
6,RestartCommand=keyboard-properties --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default6
7,id=default7
7,Priority=40
7,RestartCommand=panel --sm-client-id default7
8,id=default8
8,Priority=40
8,RestartCommand=nautilus -n --sm-client-id default8
num_clients=9

[Nautilus]
0,id=default0
0,Priority=0
0,RestartCommand=gnome-smproxy --sm-client-id default0
1,id=default1
1,Priority=5
1,RestartCommand=sound-properties --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default1
2,id=default2
2,Priority=10
2,RestartCommand=gnome-wm --default-wm sawfish --sm-client-id default2
3,id=default3
3,Priority=20
3,RestartCommand=background-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default3
4,id=default4
4,Priority=20
4,RestartCommand=mouse-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default4
5,id=default5
5,Priority=20
5,RestartCommand=screensaver-properties-capplet --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default
5
6,id=default6
6,Priority=20
6,RestartCommand=keyboard-properties --init-session-settings --sm-client-id default6
7,id=default7
7,Priority=40
7,RestartCommand=panel --sm-client-id default7
8,id=default8
8,Priority=40
8,RestartCommand=nautilus -n --sm-client-id default8
num_clients=9
----------------------------------------------------------------

verifies que le path pour les commandes gnome
bash-2.05a$ type gnome-session
gnome-session is  */usr/bin*/gnome-session

tu dois avoir dans ton path le dirname du resultat ci-dessus

bash-2.05a$echo $PATH
/usr/local/bin:/bin:*/usr/bin*:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/usr/games:/opt/www/htdig/bin:.

 si tu ne l'as pas rajoute comme suit
bash-2.05a$export PATH=$PATH:/ledirnamedetacommandegnome-session


----------

